

Ask HN: Python community for beginner? - annythesillicat

I am a none programmer and wanted to learn Python. I&#x27;ve been picking up some random book to practice and also did the codeacademy. I&#x27;m looking for python community where I can post the code&#x2F;questions when things doesn&#x27;t go right as the book say. Any advice will be greatly appreciated!<p>Thank you :)
======
everyone
Stack overflow is great for that type of thing.. I started using python about
2 years ago and there seemed to be loads of python programmers on it. There
may be some bitchiness about the question being a dupe, or in the wrong
section but nevertheless you will get really helpful answers usually in a
matter of minutes.

~~~
annythesillicat
Thanks! I'll give it a try!

------
SEJeff
I strongly suggest you stay away from the "dive into python" series and look
at Zed Shaw's excellent "Learn Python the Hard Way" series. To read it online,
it is free[1]. I've got a random collection of links I send to some of my
coworkers when they ask about newbie python devs that might be of use to
you[2].

[1]
[http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/](http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/)

[2]
[https://gist.github.com/SEJeff/7103604](https://gist.github.com/SEJeff/7103604)

------
japhyr
The r/learnpython subreddit has always seemed pretty helpful. There's a decent
IRC channel associated with that subreddit.

[http://reddit.com/r/learnpython](http://reddit.com/r/learnpython)

~~~
annythesillicat
Thank you! looks awesome!

